# Springfield Armory SA-35 Hi-Power redo



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks pretty cool for under $700


----------



## pareto (Jul 23, 2021)

One of these is being sold for a BIN price of 1499 on gunbroker and the open bidding is over $1000 already. Lol. 

Guess it's expensive trying to be first.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Never had a Hi Power, could never afford one.
This SA-35 has just moved to the top of my bucket list.
I have never bought a new firearm when they first came out until it proved itself, but this could be an exception.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just bought a 92FS, but I could make room for a SA-35 I guess. Looks like a good choice.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Not a single action guy but I want this one. American made, too.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I will get one...eventually. I just need to be patient for about a year, for all the hype to cool down, and to actually start seeing them in the local gun stores.


----------



## Doug Smith (12 mo ago)

I have one on order but delivery time seems vague at best. Does anyone have any info on how far the back log is on this pistol?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Doug Smith said:


> I have one on order but delivery time seems vague at best. Does anyone have any info on how far the back log is on this pistol?


From what I see on the 1911 forum patience will be required


----------



## Doug Smith (12 mo ago)

Goldwing said:


> From what I see on the 1911 forum patience will be required


I understand patience is required. Do you have any idea if we are talking weeks or several months?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess as long as folks will pay way over MSRP there will be long waits.


----------



## Doug Smith (12 mo ago)

After a lot of consideration I cancelled my order. I now have a CZ 75BD on order for sometime next week. It seems that the CZ is a very similar style pistol and has great reviews from many sources. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Doug Smith said:


> After a lot of consideration I cancelled my order. I now have a CZ 75BD on order for sometime next week. It seems that the CZ is a very similar style pistol and has great reviews from many sources. Looking forward to it.


I was hot to put my money down on one but on second thought I realized the CZ75b and it's three compact models I own were already better guns. I may still get one for the collection after they come down to a reasonable price, but I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

i got one under msrp came back just to warn you all RUN !!! (heres the post i made on my home site)


ok took it to the range this thiing is epic bad very first clip at least 5-6 empty casings stuck in barrel had to remove mag rack the slide
it would then eject the round.replace loaded mag and would only rack by manually releasing slide stop would not release by racking slide
also trigger had the weird action mentioned above.ran about 75 rounds 3 different ammo brands same results some where around 25-30(i lost count)
non ejected empty casings did not eject. I figured with serial no.of 14,000 i wouldnt have the issues of the earlier ones OH...THATS SO NOT THE CASE !!!
(trigger has like a blank spot starts to engage hammer then blank then reengages finally releasing)
just dont youve been warned


----------

